# Haut parleurs en wifi



## iSc0tty (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir !
J'ai un ATV 3 ainsi qu'un dock branché sur ma borne AirPort express. Du coup depuis la dernière mise à jour (ou avant dernière) je peux m'en servir comme haut parleurs wifi. Le truc c'est que ça marche pour la musique mais pas les vidéos (films, podcasts). Par exemple quand j'utilise le partage à domicile avec l'Apple Tv, les musique niquel mais les films non. C'est normal ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Bombigolo (4 Décembre 2012)

De quand date ton ordi ( quel modèle ) ?
Air play ne fonctionne que sur les modeles recents ( pour la recopie video, si j'ai bien compris ? )
Toutes les infos sur le site Apple , rubrique Air play


----------



## iSc0tty (5 Décembre 2012)

C'est un MacBook Air 2012 donc ça passe 
J'ai bien l'image que ce soit en recopie vidéo AirPlay ou quand je partage ma bibliothèque, mais quand je la
Partage le son des musique passe bien mais pas celui des vidéos c'est juste ça que je comprends pas. Je précise que ma télé n'a pas de port HDMI, donc l'Apple Tv est brancher avec un câble HDMI et un adaptateur dvi dessus. Jusque la c'était donc normal que le son ne passe pas. Sauf que j'ai voulu essayer avec ce câble. Et la quand je partage ma bibliothèque, les musiques marchent bien et le son sort de ma télé, mais pas quand je lance des vidéos, c'est ça que je trouve bizarre 
J'espere être clair ^^


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Décembre 2012)

Dans le panneau de contrôle , quand tu es en Airplay , tu peux selectionner ta sortie son vers ATV .
J'ai aussi souvent ce souci lors de lectures avec VLC , il faut que je reselectionne 
la sortie dans VLC


----------



## iSc0tty (5 Décembre 2012)

Ben justement quand je veux changer la sortie son ça me coupe la recopie AirPlay.. :/


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Décembre 2012)

Comment tu procèdes ?
Tu lances ton film depuis ATV ?
Tu lances depuis l'ordi ? avec quel lecteur ? ( vlc , quick time  )
Quel est le format de tes films qui ne passent pas ?


----------



## iSc0tty (8 Décembre 2012)

J'ai pas pu essayer encore trop de films. Mais je parle en fait de mes films sur itunes (pas acheté sur l'itunes store mais convertis et ajouté a la bibliothèque). Sur l'apple je vais dans ma bibliothèque qui est partagé quand je suis chez moi sur le même wifi. Donc quand je vais dans ma bibliothèque partagée depuis l'ATV, je vais dans ma musiques ça marche niquel, mais après quand je vais voir les films j'ai l'image mais pas le son


----------

